# Such a vague question can't really expect an answer.



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2022)

We back onto a country park.
For the past 4 weeks, at approx 0300 we are woken by this creature that makes weird repeated noises.......a cross between a croak and a call. It will repeat that 2/3 times then nothing for maybe 10 minutes. It also moves around the park.
Wife thinks its a fox.
To me it seems more like a large bird but I really have no idea.
BTW.....it goes on until maybe 0600ish


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Dec 2022)

Sounds like an owl..


----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2022)

Maybe a Bandersnatch?


----------



## wafter (26 Dec 2022)

Most shouty things in the dark tend to be foxes or muntjac IME, which both sound similar:

Munjtac (starts getting gobby at around 0:48)
Fox (shouting commences ar about 0:30)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

I would say muntjac


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Sasquatch!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> a cross between a croak and a call



That's the rare Frog Owl or if really lucky the even rarer Toad Owl


----------



## chris667 (26 Dec 2022)

Common Drunkard.


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2022)

chris667 said:


> Common Drunkard.



It's Warrington, so one of those or a fox.


----------



## roley poley (26 Dec 2022)

in a country park it could be a peacock you would never believe such an ugly noise could be made by such a good looker


----------



## newts (26 Dec 2022)

It'll be a short legged, male oomegoolie bird coming into to land.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I would say muntjac



Googled it.....definitely the closest we can come to.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2022)

A horny frog moving from pond to pond?


----------



## Nightjar (26 Dec 2022)

chris667 said:


> Common Drunkard.


----------



## Nightjar (26 Dec 2022)

Apologies if I woke you it was me riding my raliegh equipe using dynamo charging scram setup


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A horny frog moving from pond to pond?



No ponds anywhere near


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2022)

Members of the local dogging community?


----------



## mistyoptic (26 Dec 2022)

Stephenite said:


> Maybe a Bandersnatch?


More likely a Jubjub bird IMHO


----------



## Stephenite (26 Dec 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> More likely a Jubjub bird IMHO



You're right.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2022)

It does sound like a fox. If you listen to a few episodes of midsummer murders, you will hear one. They often play them on there. 😁


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Anything like any of these?
https://wildambience.com/wildlife-sounds/red-fox/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Dec 2022)

If you could somehow record the sound and post it maybe someone would recognise it?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If you could somehow record the sound and post it maybe someone would recognise it?



Not possible really. Is starts at any time after midnight and it is intermittent.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Dec 2022)

Do we have deer in Cheshire ?


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2022)

It’s the ogre bird laying it’s square eggs which is not easy.


----------



## Arrowfoot (27 Dec 2022)

Possibly red deer noted for its croak start. 

Here is a recording and a start as other recording at available on the same site - birds, animals etc
https://sounds.bl.uk/environment/British-wildlife-recordings/022M-W1CDR0001424-0200V0


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If you could somehow record the sound and post it maybe someone would recognise it?



Not possible really. Is starts at any time after midnight and it is intermittent.


----------



## Baldy (27 Dec 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> Possibly red deer noted for its croak start.
> 
> Here is a recording and a start as other recording at available on the same site - birds, animals etc
> https://sounds.bl.uk/environment/British-wildlife-recordings/022M-W1CDR0001424-0200V0



That's a rutting stag, hinds make more of a short barking sound.


----------



## Salad Dodger (27 Dec 2022)

An oomagoolie.

A noise created by someone trying to take a short cut through the park at night, and carelessly straddling the boundary fence......


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Dec 2022)

I


Dave7 said:


> Not possible really. Is starts at any time after midnight and it is intermittent.



f you have a PC (including a laptop) then there is a program called Audacity that records and edits sound
Apparently it has a feature to make the recording sound activated

if you could position a microphone (often included with a laptop) then you could use this to record any sounds during the night and then edit out the other stuff afterwards

might take a while and you probably have more exciting stuff to do - like watching paint dry

instructions on the sound activation here 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5U2CoI3JUw


I'm sure these modern new fangled phones and tablet things have something similar - probably called an app but really just a program

feel free to ignore this - but it is what I would do - to much eye rolling from SWMBO


----------

